# Hello from Ottawa, Ontario



## SteelFred (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm glad to see a Canadian hobby metal workers group!  I have a small shop in the basement, mostly Busy Bee stuff such as CT089 lathe, CT054 mill, bandsaw, drill press, and lots of accessories.  I've been using this mostly to support electronic products I design and build such as enclosures, front panels, some tooling etc.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice setup and welcome aboard from Calgary. I'm more on the fabrication side than machining, but I also do a lot of electronics projects as well...as do many of the folks on this site.


----------



## Janger (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice shop! Welcome


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 28, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.  Tell us more about your electronic projects.


----------



## Hruul (Aug 28, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Brent H (Aug 28, 2020)

Welcome !  Great to have more Ontario folks!   Nice clean shop!!


----------

